# lining too thick at baseline scan



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Feeling very down. Had my baseline scan today and my lining is too thick (despite having a down reg bleed) and I have a huge follicle on my left ovary. Th nurse took blood to test f something (not sure what - didn't hear what she said!) and going back for a scan on Tuesday. 
Feel completely helpless - after one failed IVF I felt that th down regulation was the easy part, and now it appears I can't even do that part right! 

Has anyone ever had a lining miraculously shrink in five days? Tell us your secret!


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

I had this on my second cycle, I was told by someone to take some vitamin C which I did and the following week I was ready to go


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Delsie, I had an issue on my one long protocol cycle with my lining not being thin enough after the initial downreg period. I then had to do another week of downreg on a double dose of Buserelin, and that did the job. I did not have any additional bleeding -- the extra lining was resorbed by the uterus rather than sloughed off, but the result was still lining of the correct thickness. In your case, though, the follicular cyst is probably getting in the way. I know some other ladies on the board have had this -- I think there's a drug they can give you to encourage the cyst to "ovulate"? (It won't contain a viable egg at this point, but can still pop.) I don't know the details, as I've not been through it, but I know this is not an uncommon problem, and it doesn't mean you won't succeed in the future, and possibly even on the current cycle. You may have to do a longer downreg period or, worst case, come off the drugs and have a natural menstrual cycle to allow the cyst to resolve, but at worst this is a delay -- definitely not the end of the road!!!     Hopefully some of the other ladies who have had follicular cysts during downreg will be able to stop by and tell you what their clinics did.


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for your comments - I'm feeling much more positive today and less of the negative Nora I was when I wrote this! I will see what Tuesday brings, but have a few beroccas in the meantime! Thank you again x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I always have a thick lining and large cyst after down regging, they checked my estrogen and said if it was over a certain amount I couldn't proceed so I had norethisterone to shed my lining and carried on down regging, happened the next time too 

L xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck honey and try not to worry. Sometimes it just needs a bit of extra down reg time and it's quite common. For me I had a follicle that was a estrogen producing cyst so I needed a bit longer down regging and a trigger shot. If they do cancel a cycle for this reason it's only when it's for the best and they will do whatever is best for you.

Let us know how you get on - good luck xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

similar happened to me on my successful cycle. don't sweat it. the long down reg is a killer mind, look after yourself. but it won't affect the outcome they can either make you d/r longer or trigger you to release the follicle then down reg til they think you are ready. good luck


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, not great news. My lining was between 5.8 - 6 so still too thick, and the follicle is as huge as ever. The nurse said it would all depend on the hormone count from the blood test - if it was less than 80 we could proceed to stimms...

Mine was 185!

I will continue down regging until 19th October when I will have another scan, and then will go from there.

Just as well the down regging is such a lovely experience with no horrible side effects...Oh wait!

Thank you all for your comments x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry honey, that's so frustrating for you  

If it helps when I had mine my levels were so high they thought the machine had broke (1650) - but i was able to carry on down regging and go ahead with treatment - albeit a few weeks later than planned once my levels had dropped.

Good luck for your next scan xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this  

Mine was 980 too, so frustrating I know xx


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you all - it really does help to know I'm not the only one!
I'm feeling very poorly today and got sent home from work - not sure if it's a side effect or just th result of working in a school!


----------



## Bayliss (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Delsie, sorry you are feeling poorly I don't think all the medication helps , I have just been DR for 30 days. I too had my bleed but my lining was too thick and I had a large simple cyst too. They pre warned me that I would feel it burst and they were right the pain was intense. Thankfully I was able to start stimming on Wednesday.  Stay positive and hope you get the results you need soon x


----------



## Suziefloozie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Delsie

I had exactly the same with 4 of my IVFs, took ages and ages to either get lining thin enough or switch my ovaries off always twice as long as expected, one cycle I had to stop wait for a period and start again it is frustrating but you will get there!

Good luck


----------



## Delsie (Aug 17, 2012)

On my last cycle, everything went perfectly and was 'textbook' aside from the BFN at the end. Maybe this time it will all b a struggle and go wrong but give me a positive outcome!

Is it likely that I will h a second bleed while on the suprecur?


----------

